# saugeye fishing question



## jstuder85 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm live in N.E. Arkansas and want to ask some saugeye fishing questions to fisherman that know about this fish. The lake I fish at is shallow and muddy most of the time and I am fishing from shore. It is only 335 acres. The lake has been stocked with saugeye since 2003. A guy caught the state record last January last Jan. at 9lbs. The south end is the dam end and is layered with big rocks the deepest part of the lake at 15' deep. The rest of the lake averages 6' - 8' deep. The north end has a inlet where most on the water comes from. It's about 20 feet wide and 4' -5' deep. 

The water temp in is in the mid to upper 40's.

Mid March. Where would the best place to fish be? What should I use? Will the spawning ritual make them run up the feeder stream or would they be done trying to spawn? Will they spawn in the rocks on the dam? 

I moved here from western NY so this dirty water is hard for me to figure out how to fish it. This fish is fairly new to this area so I can not find any people that know much about the saugeye

*Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks*


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Spawning occurs when water temps hit 55 degrees. I would try fishing the dam area and the creek that dumps in. Some saugeye will travel to the dam to spawn and some will travel to the creek. Try using blade baits, Hopkins spoons and jig twister right now. When water temps hit 50 to 55 degrees go out at nite and use jerk baits along the dam, the eyes will be very shallow along the rocks spawning, although 99% of saugeye can not spawn they still try.


----------



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

If the water stays muddy, I would say to try very shallow water after the spawn. Water barely deep enough to cover their backs, to 8ft of water. They might even bite in shallow water in the day. Try that creek inlet during high water.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jstuder85 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks guys for the info. I will try your suggestions.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

They'll be on the bottom. They thrive in shallow muddy lakes like my area here in central-northwest ohio. Jigs n twisters,rogues,and vibees will do the trick early season. Tightlining minnows will produce. When the water temp gets over 50 or so,throwing out 1 rig with 2 jigs n twisters with 1 rod and tightline a minnow on the bottom with the other pole. Don't let your guard off when reeling in your baits.Those saugeye will follow them and grab onto just before you pull it out of the water.

Spillway would be a good spot early in the season.They are drawn to go over the spillway over years.They go up that river this time of year attempting to spawn.In a month or so,try fishing rock banks an hour or so before darkess.

When that water temp gets over 60,then it's trolling time but i'm not sure what restriction you have on that lake when it pertains to boats. Drag plastic near the bottom and you'll get them.You wanna match those cranks to the depths you're fishing and occasionally bump that bottom. That 6'-8' depth would be perfect for my setup using bomber B02,B04,and Bandit 100 series.They like a faster troll around 3mph if you're allowed to have motors on that lake.

When the water temp gets too hot,they'll hide.


----------

